# Jean Baudin 11 String Conklin "Lava" : 56k No Way



## Papa Shank (Jul 31, 2006)

> Conklin 11 "Lava"
> Specs:
> - 11-string (low C sharp - high Eb)
> - Fanned Frets (35" - 32")
> ...





































What I want to see more of though is new Nuclear Rabbit songs!


----------



## darren (Jul 31, 2006)

[action=darren]picks jaw up off floor[/action]


----------



## Mykie (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah i seen him post that on myspace, i like his pac man one


----------



## Michael (Jul 31, 2006)

Insane. Lovin' the fretboard grain, pattern, whatever.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jul 31, 2006)

godamn.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 31, 2006)

Damn, that is now officially the ugliest bass on earth, lol. It's a great piece of craftsmanship but I hate the way that 'blended' wood looks, it's just plain ugly to me.

Probably plays like nothing else, though \m/


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 31, 2006)

If i didnt already know he was a bass god, i'd say he was compensating for something lol


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2006)

darren said:


> [action=darren]picks jaw up off floor[/action]



[action=Chris]does too[/action]


----------



## Mykie (Jul 31, 2006)

You should see the video of him playing Super Mario brother while tapping on an 11-string bass, he plays both the bass part and the lead part at the same time. That is some skill...

He said it took him 3 years for this bass


----------



## Nik (Jul 31, 2006)

That's pretty awesome. 

He gets a new bass almost as often as Rusty Cooley switches endorsements, though. Does he really need all these 11-string basses? You'd think that he'd go for at least something different other than cosmetics.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 31, 2006)

I think the line from family guy applies:
_Peter, HOW CAN YOU AFFORD THESE THINGS?!_


----------



## Garry Goodman (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## God Hand Apostle (Aug 1, 2006)

I like the "Joust" better. I just have a thing for single cut basses.

Hey Garry, I got issue #40 of BASSICS a while ago. I like your interview, and more importantly, "Tap Dand On A Cloud" is my favorite song on the CD sampler. Bello!


----------



## XEN (Aug 1, 2006)

Mykie said:


> He said it took him 3 years for this bass



What, did he order it from LGM???  

I hope it plays well, 'cause it is not the prettiest of his basses.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 1, 2006)

Beautiful,,,yet confusing as hell,,,not to mention that is an ass load of money right there!

~A


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 1, 2006)

He's actually got a new recording on his myspace, it's still only part of the mario theme but it's in the right octave (I think) and sounds pretty good. Out of all his basses I'd have to say I like his JP Basses 12 stringer the most, his Pac-9 comes a very close second.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 1, 2006)

thats one ugly piece of hardware lol. its crazy, yet so frigin disgusting!!


----------



## Naren (Aug 1, 2006)

That is honestly the biggest fretboard I have ever seen in my life (with the possible exception of other Jean Baudin 11 string basses I've seen). It just seems ironic for a guy to play a 11-string bass to back a 6-string guitar. 6 strings is the most I'd go on the bass. I've owned 4-string basses, but when I buy a new bass, it will have to be a 5 or 6-string. 11 is a little bit - no, very insane. He makes it sound good, though. So I'll hand that to him.


----------



## noodles (Aug 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]does too[/action]



[action=Noodles]brings the count to three.[/action]


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 1, 2006)

Is it just me or does anyone else think the lower strings having a much thinner section over the bridge creates a weak spot, buggers intonation and won't give the same tone as a full thickness string?

Oh, and I don't know how he affords them all, but I do know that his "hideous claw" bass was a gift from a fan.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Mastodon (Aug 1, 2006)

That is one beautiful instrument right there.


----------



## David (Aug 1, 2006)

daaamn


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 1, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> You are too easily impressed my friend. He plays a very simplified version of the theme leaving out the Rumba feel in the bass, the 3 part chord melody and the 2-3 octave span between the bass and melody. Why does only use 5-6 strings to play it on an 11-string? Why does he need an 11-string at all? Playing the Super Mario Theme is like "tapping 101." It's no big deal.
> I do however like his tasteful use of the low C# string in the video...as a thumb rest.




He doesnt have to play virtuosic arrangements of things _all the time_, he's done other things to prove he's an excellent bass player. He played that arrangement on his 9 string, just for the sake of having an arrangement that has all 11 strings. Hell, i dont go out of my way to use my low b string on 6 string songs..


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 1, 2006)

I just realized how weird his influences are:
nina persson, barbra streisand, noriko sakai, harriet wheeler, avril lavigne, coralie clément, jonatha brooke, azure ray, alizeé, angie hart, imogen heap, kelly clarkson, madonna, nina gordon, jenny lewis, björk, sia, chisato moritaka & anal cunt.

Out of nowhere comes Anal Cunt.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 1, 2006)

Dude, Anal Cunt rules lol 

Apparently his influences also include the Namco Arcade Collection Vols.1-2 and other such titles


----------



## Leon (Aug 1, 2006)

noodles said:


> [action=Noodles]brings the count to three.[/action]


[action=Leon]tries to pick up his jaw while dodging Darren's jaw, trips over Chris' jaw, and lands on Noodles' jaw.[/action]


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Aug 2, 2006)

And how does one fit ones hand over the neck to play the lower or middle strings?


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 2, 2006)

Like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5eci_FJzko&search=jean baudin


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 2, 2006)

that guitar is actually for middle school jazz band classes...so all the students can learn how to play bass at the same time...on the same guitar


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Naren (Aug 2, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> Well I guess I'll make a vid of me playing the Super Mario Theme on my Adler 12-string,but I will read it directly off the piano sheet music. it will demonstrate my point. Probably on Your Tube under my name.



Could you do that? I'd be very interested in seeing it. I'm quite a fan of video game music and that kind of video sounds very interesting.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 2, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> I like his tune "Frosty Acres" and I think he is talented, but I don't think he would last 5 minutes in a professional situation requiring a virtuoso or even excellent bassist. Internet popularity is one thing, but real playing situations with truly excellent musicians is another. Being a top flight reader, a click track player, knowing tunes, styles and laying down a groove is a completely different story. Did the guy go to school and study music?



Could give us an example of someone who does fit the above criteria for a pro bassist (Steve Bailey? Bill Dickens?)?.
Regarding the Mario video, I suspect it was just meant to be a funny, goofy thing, not a chops showcase.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Desecrated (Aug 2, 2006)

Garry

please upload some videos or songs with some good soundquality, I´ve actually never heard your playing.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## noodles (Aug 2, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> "Bubblework" features the first 11-string bass with the low C#0 string I created a bass line that spans 6 octaves which can sound like guitar in the upper octaves. It is played using 2-hand touch style playing.I use the open C#0 string at the end of the tune, and it is very clear. There are no bass or guitar overdubs on these tracks. Headphones are recommended if you are listening on the computer.



Holy shit do I suck.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 2, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> How about proving he's a virtuoso even one time? What exactly has he done to prove he's excellent bass player?
> Super Mario is really basic, and with an 11- or 12-string, it takes about 3 minutes to read the tune down correctly.



Why does he even have to prove anything? There's other videos of him playing more 'difficult stuff' (Invention 13 IN Am, f.ex.). He's not touting himself to be some kind of god. Just some dude who likes to play basses with lots of strings.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 2, 2006)

^ Agreed. Music should never be a competition about who can read better, pick faster, or shred over more complex chord changes.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Desecrated (Aug 2, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> Here's some funny,goofy clips: Garry Goodman at Pasadena Bass day 06.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aehJaSYrLrQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUntc-TEVzI
> This was live with a drummer and pianist just walking up and joining in.
> ...




a couple of questions.

Do you tune your bass in open tuning or in chords. 

When I do tapping i touch the string with my right finger and then kinda go left so that i flick, lash; gibe, taunt the string, do you also do that or do you have your amp set so high that you just touch the string.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 2, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> You are right. If he wants to keep ordering expensive basses with lots of strings because he likes to play them,good for him.
> It would be a different story if he actually made a living as a bassist or a recording artist.
> Competition, no, but maintaining a high level of musicianship is a must if one is to be considered excellent. I am talking about playing with a solid time center and well articulated passages. Perhaps that is too much to ask.
> You know three 11-strings and things played that only need a 6-string to play them . When you play Mario, written with a 3 octave span on a bass that easily accomdates a song with a 3 octave span, why play it in 2 octaves?



The dude probably does make a living off it. He has a few CDs out with Nuclear Rabbit, does solo shows and stuff. If he doesnt make a living off it, he has a pretty sweet 'second job' that gets him badass endorsements. what more could you want? One of his basses, some dude GAVE to him. Hell, i'd LOVE for someone to give me free shit like that. 
It just sounds like you've got some vandetta against the guy, or something. i mean, Who cares, really? He obviously _isnt_ a hack, he's a good bass player, and i maintain that, after seeing some videos of his, and downloading some mp3s. He played well, he entertained me. Passages sounded 'articulate' and in time. Sounds good enough for me.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 3, 2006)

lol...guys this thread was only really supposed to be about the instrument but I may aswell throw in my opinion now. Jean Baudin is no virtuoso, that said I've never heard him claim to be and yeah...I've never seen/heard him use the full range of his 11 stringers (or even his 9's tbh) let alone his 12 stringer but I like his playing in Nuclear Rabbit and I find ERB interesting so I'm not about to complain.

I did take the oppertunity to ask him a while ago why he has 9+ string basses when he only uses 4-6 strings max and he told me that it was to allow for more playing positions and that he intended to write music that took advantage of the range. Not too sure about the playing position answer being a good reason but if he writes stuff that requires that much range then bring it on.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 3, 2006)

Garry...

Listened to a couple of Jean Baudin clips, including one of him playing a Bach two part invention, and his playing was more than acceptable to my ears. His timing and articulation were both excellent. Then again, I'm not a full-time bassist, or a pro-musician (although I'm currently studying with that as my goal), so maybe we're hearing it with different sets of ears. I don't know, and to be honest, does it really matter? 
MK and I both rated him, you didn't. Life goes on. Let's discuss something different.

Oh, I just checked out Tap Dance on a Cloud too... Great tune! Respect due...


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah...I dont think Jean is near the likes of Garry, Jauqo III-X, or Al Caldwell. 

On another note...Jean says when he gets back from the Lodo Bass Bash in Colorado (August 4-6th), he is going to put up two of his 9 strings for sale. The Conklin "Wally" (walnut), and Bee "Knee Bee". If I were to have a bass built, it would be a Bee 9 string "Knee Bee". I wonder if he wants a VF Mito 7 string fretless for a straight trade? Doubt it!!!


----------



## Elysian (Aug 4, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Damn, that is now officially the ugliest bass on earth, lol. It's a great piece of craftsmanship but I hate the way that 'blended' wood looks, it's just plain ugly to me.
> Probably plays like nothing else, though \m/


+1, its hideous.


----------



## Scott (Aug 4, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Damn, that is now officially the ugliest bass on earth, lol.




False.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Durero (Aug 4, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> I am sorry, and I am not alone in this opinion-he has no business playing 9+ string basses. I'd be happy just to hear him lay down a solid groove on a 4-string.


Well - just to add yet another opinion - I personally haven't heard enough of Jean's playing to warrant a judgment of his skill or musicianship, but seeing him with all his ERB's makes me very happy! 

It seems to me that you bass players are already quite open-minded about extended range, but I've been amazed at how closed-minded the average guitarist can be. I've had players which I respect actually refuse to touch my 7-string just because it looks different and unfamiliar.
As far as I'm concerned, anyone who plays an extended-range instrument is helping all of us.

On another note - big +1 to your awesome Tapdance on a Cloud disc Garry!
Fabulous tones and pristine playing.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 5, 2006)

Durero said:


> As far as I'm concerned, anyone who plays an extended-range instrument is helping all of us.



Exactly.


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Where are the strap buttons?


----------



## Durero (Aug 8, 2006)

Conklin uses recessed Dunlop straplocks as far as I know.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 8, 2006)

Scott said:


> False.



Jesus Christ of Nazerath, is that supposed to be an instrument or an abstract art piece?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 8, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> I am sorry, and I am not alone in this opinion-he has no business playing 9+ string basses. I'd be happy just to hear him lay down a solid groove on a 4-string.


No business playing 9+ basses? Since when was there a "Rite of Passage" ceremony involved in playing ANY instrument. You don't like what he does. That's fine. However, I think it's rather pompous of you to try and declare who's "worthy" of playing said instrument. Ok, so you are the creator of the first 7-string bass. You've since moved on to 12-stringers. Good for you, but there's no need to slag on other players who play the same type of instrument you do....especially since there are so little of you in the 7+ string bass clique. And last I checked, these people would be the clientele for your itty-bitty bass string company. Slagging potential clientele isn't exactly smart considering there are those who not only look up to you, but plan to buy your pending product. 

By this rationale, should I tell every 7-string guitarist to become a master virtuoso on a 6-string first before moving up to a 7? I mean jeez dude, it's just extra strings. That's something you should know quite a bit about. 

We're glad to have you here, just let Jean (and everyone else, for that matter) have a bit of fun.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 10, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> "Bubblework" features the first 11-string bass with the low C#0 string I created a bass line that spans 6 octaves which can sound like guitar in the upper octaves. It is played using 2-hand touch style playing.I use the open C#0 string at the end of the tune, and it is very clear. There are no bass or guitar overdubs on these tracks. Headphones are recommended if you are listening on the computer.



Yikes that's good!  

Still, while we're on the subject of bassists, Jonas Hellborg.


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2006)

Shannon said:


> No business playing 9+ basses? Since when was there a "Rite of Passage" ceremony involved in playing ANY instrument. You don't like what he does. That's fine. However, I think it's rather pompous of you to try and declare who's "worthy" of playing said instrument. Ok, so you are the creator of the first 7-string bass. You've since moved on to 12-stringers. Good for you, but there's no need to slag on other players who play the same type of instrument you do....especially since there are so little of you in the 7+ string bass clique. And last I checked, these people would be the clientele for your itty-bitty bass string company. Slagging potential clientele isn't exactly smart considering there are those who not only look up to you, but plan to buy your pending product.
> 
> By this rationale, should I tell every 7-string guitarist to become a master virtuoso on a 6-string first before moving up to a 7? I mean jeez dude, it's just extra strings. That's something you should know quite a bit about.
> 
> We're glad to have you here, just let Jean (and everyone else, for that matter) have a bit of fun.



I haven't commented much at all in this thread, but I have to say that I agree 100% with this.  Once again, very well said, Shannon.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2006)

Shannon said:


> No business playing 9+ basses? Since when was there a "Rite of Passage" ceremony involved in playing ANY instrument. You don't like what he does. That's fine. However, I think it's rather pompous of you to try and declare who's "worthy" of playing said instrument. Ok, so you are the creator of the first 7-string bass. You've since moved on to 12-stringers. Good for you, but there's no need to slag on other players who play the same type of instrument you do....especially since there are so little of you in the 7+ string bass clique. And last I checked, these people would be the clientele for your itty-bitty bass string company. Slagging potential clientele isn't exactly smart considering there are those who not only look up to you, but plan to buy your pending product.
> 
> By this rationale, should I tell every 7-string guitarist to become a master virtuoso on a 6-string first before moving up to a 7? I mean jeez dude, it's just extra strings. That's something you should know quite a bit about.
> 
> We're glad to have you here, just let Jean (and everyone else, for that matter) have a bit of fun.



Agreed 100% Rep points due. 

At the end of the day, any instrument is just a tool. If Jean's most comfortable on extended range basses then that's what he should use, regardless of whether he 'needs' the extra range. Keyboard players don't force themselves to use all 88 keys in every single piece just so they can say they did it.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 10, 2006)

Hell yeah Shannon!  Ummm, I had something else to say but have forgotten it at this time.

~A


----------



## knuckle_head (Aug 11, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Jesus Christ of Nazerath, is that supposed to be an instrument or an abstract art piece?


Yes.....

 

The owner and the maker are phenoms at what they do - Jerzy Drozd built it and Yves Carbonne plays it.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## Drew (Aug 12, 2006)

Garry, let me say about three things. 

Firts, you're a hell of a musician and an inspiration in every sense of the word. 

Second, I'm drunk. 

Third, I'd expect more from you. A musician of your caliber, call me naive, I'd expect you to be a class act. But every single time I've heard you mention Jean, one of your peers, on this site (and I know, you'll deny he's your peer) you've slammed the guy. He's one of the few bassists I've seen playing that many strings (who against your opinion needs at LEAST most of them, if not all), and rather than embracing the fact that he's willing to push limits for your instrument, all you can do it post rants about how he doesn't "deserve" to play as many strings as you do. What the hell, man, again, maybe I'm naive, but when you first signed up, I saw completely fired up. these days, whenever you post I brace myself. You're one hell of a bassist, but jesus, dude, would it kill you to not hate the guys who have followed you?


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## forelander (Aug 13, 2006)

But that's the thing from what I can tell - Garry doesn't believe Jean is pushing any limits at all. He's got a 12 string bass with several strings he doesn't touch at all. I've heard the argument "Just because I have a 7 doesn't mean I have to whore the low B" and thats fine..but you at least touch it every once in a while. Seems like Garry is saying Jean doesn't even do that much, so why bother? Which I think is fair enough personally.

Of course I can't speak for Garry, but that's just what I see watching this debate and everyone's points.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 13, 2006)

Garry, several points...First of all, it's a fact of life that once you put any new musical concept in the public domain it's fair game for anyone else to adapt it for their own use. I don't recall Schoenberg bringing lawsuits to anyone who wrote serialist music after he and his pupils pioneered it, for example. Whilst you arrived at the idea of the ERB due to the direction your music was moving in, which is totally admirable, other people may come from the opposite end, seeing the results you and others get with such instruments and be inspired to use the new tools to push their music in a different direction. If I recall, Jean hasn't had nearly as much experience with these instruments as you have, and so may still need the time to completely find his voice with them.
Second, he is a rock musician as far as I've heard (has anyone heard his band incidentally?), whereas your background seems to be more jazz and classical, hence it's inevitable that you'll approach the instrument differently. Whilst he may not be in the premier leagues in terms of academic training and advanced chops, I doubt anyone here would argue that he isn't far superior to at least 95% of electric bassists in rock bands.
Finally, kudos to you for all you've accomplished, but seriously, a little humility would not go amiss...


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, take a look at Emmitt Chapman, totally humble dude, totally respected. He just wants people to play a stick how they see fit, thats all..


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 13, 2006)

Good example, although the fact that he tried to patent tapping was a little dumb!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Finally, kudos to you for all you've accomplished, but seriously, a little humility would not go amiss...


That's basically what I was getting at.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## Mastodon (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, I definately see where Gary is coming from, and I can definately see why this irks him.

I also see where you other guys are coming from though.

Gary, why not just drop it, why not just not think about Jean again and be content knowing you are the better musician.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Ken (Aug 14, 2006)

darren said:


> [action=darren]picks jaw up off floor[/action]



[action=Ken Burtch]hopes he'll be able to someday. [/action]


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 14, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> This is a really good post and I agree with most of what you are saying.As far as humility, I admit I am still practicing. I am stating facts that I believe to be true. I don't ever allow myself to be booked as an amazing master of the bass and teach a master class. I have spoken with Jean in person and had him try to tell me how to tap etc.. I think you humility comment is misdirected.
> 
> I suppose you guys who have been playing 10+ years have never seen a guy who has been playing two years with some serious attitude?



If that's true, then the guy is a bit of an idiot. Responding with such lengthy criticism isn't the best use of everybody's time though. As most of the forum regulars know I teach guitar, and so I'm used to inexperienced/immature players (often with expensive instruments that mother and father paid for) coming in with overinflated egos. I've found the best thing to do with people like that is just ignore them and let them embarass themselves. After just a few minutes of hearing them play it's pretty apparent that they can't back up the talk, and most people, musician or not, will see right through that. Sometimes they improve in terms of chops and attitude after a few weeks tuition, often they leave no better than they came in, because they already assumed they knew more than me.
I agree with you that this sort of attitude tends to go hand in hand with wanting an expensive instrument that they probably won't be able to make the most of, but all the same, it's not really fair to say that you must have reached a certain standard to play a decent instrument, as playing a great guitar really does enhance the experience.
If Jean can't cut it in the chops department then no expensive bass is going to stop that from becoming apparent as his career develops.

I agree...let's put an end to this discussion (actually, I think at the end everyone arrived at a few sensible conclusions).

Oh, and the Bosendorfer does rock very much. As an aspirant pianist, I wouldn't mind having a try on one myself!


----------



## Drew (Aug 14, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> i dropped it a while ago. I already posted that I don't believe in the idea of best, or better. Jean is a fine musician. I am not in any competition with him, or anyone else. I maintain that he has no concept for an 11-string bass with a low C#0 string, let alone three 11-string basses and a 12-string bass.
> So i wonder what the point of him having all these basses is. It is great if he just likes owning them. Maybe he likes to try to impress people with basses with a lot of strings. Judging from the way the new bass looks, that would seem to be the case. If he likes to "Tap" on only 5-6 strings,why not buy a Stick or a Warr? Having more strings than someone else doesn't make you better. It just isn't him, there are a few others in the same situation.



That doesn't really sound like the post of someone who's "dropping it," man. 

I think I should probably clarify where i'm coming from here. You're a hell of a bassist and a potential asset to the community, yet I'd say about half of your posts over the last month have been subtly taking jabs at Jean for not "needing" to play an 11-string bass. Do I think he's better than you because he has a lot of 11-string basses? Not at all, I'm not an experienced enough bassist by half to really make any kind of an objective comparison. All I can say is you're both bloody good. 

And that's sorta what gets me here - you're an incredibly knowledgeable bassist on both a theoretical and technical level. I'd like to think that, given your background with extended range instrument constuction and performance, you could find a better use of your time than taking digs at another extended range bassist whenever his name comes up. You very rarely see big-name guitarists taking shots at each other publically - even Yngwie isn't that bad these days - and by and large this forum is pretty clean when it comes to trash talking other players. True we have to tell David to shut up about Wylde every week or two, and no one likes Nirvana (except me ) but generally we're a pretty open-minded, tolerant bunch. If you read the forums, you're going to see very little of people cutting up other professional musicians, from both the professional and amateurs amongst us. That makes the fact you're continuously directing back-handed insults at Jean that much more glaring - from a bassist of your caliber, with all due respect it just comes off as childish. 

I mean, it's what your mom always used to say - if you don't have anything nice to say, then just don't say anything, including backhanded "compliments." For a guy with your knowledge and experience, I'm sure we can all find SOMETHING else to talk about than your feelings towards Jean as a musician.


----------



## Cyberi4n (Aug 15, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> ^ Agreed. Music should never be a competition about who can read better, pick faster, or shred over more complex chord changes.



But everyone seems to bring this up when discussing Korn, about how simple their music is compared to other 7-string users....

....I dont get it - its about feel and what inspires the listener - who cares if it's 1 note or 100 - as long as it inspires a feeling and makes people want to pick-up an instrument after listening!



Garry Goodman said:


> I don't judge players'
> abilities. Music is for everyone. I do think pretending
> to be more than you are opens you up for some
> comments.



Yes you do - you clearly did so when you said

"I wish him great success. If you think he plays well, that is what matters to you. I don't share your enthusiasm. I am not alone in this opinion. I am just saying the guy has a third 11-string now and I am still waiting for him to do something with the first one."

and 

"What exactly has he done to prove he's excellent bass player?"



Garry Goodman said:


> I post a vid clip of me playing a Bach invention on my
> site. A few months later (it took him that long to
> memorize it), Jean does the same. I introduce the
> 11-string bass. I am the first to face all the
> ...



I see a pattern developing where you seem to insist on staying one step ahead of everyone else, as in Spinal Tap I expect your amp goes up to 11 as well.



Garry Goodman said:


> Well let me explain. There is no "Rite of Passage"
> ceremony, just a level of musicianship maintained by
> professional musicians, composers, arrangers and
> producers so as a group we have excellence and quality
> control.



Doesn't this contradict your statement earlier that you don't judge people's musical abilities?

Most of the people who own Porsches and Ferraris very rarely get the chance to drive the car to full potential, not even sometimes anywhere close! So why bother? Because they can is the answer! Why shouldn't someone get an extended range guitar or bass? If it makes them happy and they don't even use all of it then so what?


----------



## Garry Goodman (Aug 16, 2006)

:


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 16, 2006)

To me this guy has a lot of valid points. We all know about the skepticism held by a lot of people about seven-string guitars; imagine how much greater that would be for an eleven or twelve-string bass? This Garry Goodman kid seems to have dedicated many years and quite possibly an absurd amount of money to designing, building and troubleshooting these instruments and developing the technique to use them to their potential, all the while being questioned, ridiculed, mocked and passed off as an anomaly. Suddenly, some random guy, largely through gimmickry, is being given $10000+ instruments and invited to teach master classes without having to deal with any of the hassles Garry has. While I can understand why Jean might be declared "unworthy" of an extended-range bass, I personally think that's a bit harsh. The fact that Nuclear Rabbit are terrible is evidence of his unworthiness, not the fact that he doesn't exploit the instrument to its full potential.

Hmm... might add to this later. Probably not though.


----------



## Drew (Aug 16, 2006)

Garry Goodman said:


> I thought we were going to drop this. If you really want answers to your questions, I will take time to answer them. This is my last post on this thread until then. So much for voicing my opinion on a forum.
> If you don't understand what I am saying on these posts and think I am just picking on Jean , you are misguided.



But at the same time, Gary, if you can re-read everything you've said about the guy and NOT think that, whatever else you're saying, you're also taking every opportunity to cut into one of your peers, then you're missing something here too. 

As far as opinions go, if you read the Forum Rules, one word that pops up over and over again is "consideration." The last couple pages of this thread haven't been about whether or not you're right that Jean really doesn't need an 11-string bass for what he's doing, but rather about how you're saying it - there's a world of difference between "That's a beautiful bass, but I don't see the point of buying an 11-string when you only use about seven of those strings" and "Jean has three 11-string basses, and he still hasn't even shown what he can do with one of them. Don't you love his tasteful use of the low-C as a thumb rest?" 

It's not your opinion that's at issue here, but rather your manner of expressing it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 16, 2006)

That's been the problem with this whole thread, which is a shame, as a lot of the points everyone's made have been quite interesting...

Actually, all this talk about the 'need' for extended-range instruments gives me an idea for a new thread...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 21, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think the lower strings having a much thinner section over the bridge creates a weak spot, buggers intonation and won't give the same tone as a full thickness string?
> 
> Oh, and I don't know how he affords them all, but I do know that his "hideous claw" bass was a gift from a fan.


 
Actually the man who owns all those basses hangs out on talkbass

http://www.talkbass.com/forum/showthread.php?t=212098


----------



## knuckle_head (Aug 23, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think the lower strings having a much thinner section over the bridge creates a weak spot, buggers intonation and won't give the same tone as a full thickness string?


That is pretty much the point...

By having a narrower gauge across the saddle you enhance upper harmonics and better define the low notes, strange as that sounds. Hearing even a standard 40 Hz E with no supporting harmonics is almost indistinguishable as a note to alot of people.

The thinner the gauge across the saddle the more harmonic content will be presented, down to having bare core run across it. Personally I don't much care for bare core strings as it has too much upper harmonics for my taste.

YMMV

Skip


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 23, 2006)

I think they were saying they thought it would sound worse than a full thicker string at the bridge, not knowing this.


----------

